# Philips Aquarelle?



## Sven (Dec 3, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with this tube? Is it a good choice for plants?
I´m thinking of having 2 of those with 2 Sylvania gro-lux, you think that would be good?


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm looking at the PUR link and they seem to have a PUR on par with gro-lux bulbs and around the same efficiency. Never used them myself, but I think the stats look great.

Felix


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

They are much more efficient than the Sylvania GroLux as they are T8 and the intensity of the blue and red peaks are substantially better the the GroLux. However, the GroLux has a true red (660nm) not the typical 625nm that mosy other bulbs have.


----------



## addo (Apr 20, 2007)

They are pretty much considered the best bulbs out there for planted tanks among Swedish aquarists.


----------

